# Ranks in EMS



## Phillyrube (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok, who's who on the scene.  This is from a beach town, combo system.

Firefighter: guy with full turnout gear, standing there going "uh-oh"  ( a bunch of them standing there is the "Uh-Oh" Squad.

First Responder: crisp pressed Royal Robbins trousers, crisp pressed white shirt, ball cap, shined Rockys, shiny badge and name tag, has a police style duty belt with tool holster, holding two pair of crash scissors (different colors), 4 pens in assorted colors, 4 hemostats, window punch, seatbelt cutter.   Has 10 cell aluminium Maglite on the other side.  Keeps getting in the way.

EMT:   same as ths FR, except adds a red reflex hammer and pen light to pouch and portable radio in his hand.   When asked for stretcher he yells for firefighters.

Shock Trauma Tech.    Uniform not quite as neat as the FR and EMT.   Lost ball cap somewhere.  Boots scuffed to crap.   No police belt, and has a drug rep swag tourniquet hanging on the holster, roll of tape hanging on a hemostat and on the swag tourniquet. Two pens, red and black.  Lost one pair of crash scissors,  window punch, and is waving a 16 ga needle, unsheathed, in the air.

Cardiac tech/Intermediate.   Has graduated to the EMS chase car.  Can be found driving around shopping centres at night with the lights off, pretending to be a cop (cars look like cop cars). Shadows cop cars on calls, "just in case". Wears a golf shirt with squad logo, Littman IV stethoscope around neck, even at dinner.  Lost the boots, has baggy tac pants.  No holster.

Paramedic: shows up on call with golf shirt, khakis, no socks, docksiders.  Asks to borrow pen to do report.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 24, 2021)

sounds like Virginia beach....


----------

